# Prolactrone LOG



## kstar5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Will be reviewing and logging BLACK LION RESEARCH PROLACTRONE THANKS TO BRUNDEL AND MANIAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Current CYCLE

 week 1-8 100mgs anavar ed 
week 1-8 TEST P 100mgs ed
week 1-8 Mast P 100mgs ed
week 1-8 Tren A 100mgs ed
week 4-8 Winny 50mgs ed

Stats 6,2 220lbs 11 % bf 

PRONE TO TREN SIDES, Hot FLASHES and Sweating like a beast! STAY TUNED HERE FOR UPDATED ON MY RIDE WITH PROLACTRONE!



CAN FOLLLOW PROGRESS HERE WITH PICTURES http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...summer-blast-anavar-prop-mast-tren-winny.html


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 11, 2013)

U gonna get labs? I like prolacterone but w tren and deca it didn't seem to b enough...


----------



## brundel (Jul 11, 2013)

I have seen it not be enough for super high doses. Sometimes raising the dose of Pro does the trick.
I know one friend who pretty much has to use Caber even at low doses.
90% of the time Prolactrone is plenty strong to combat prolactin.

We use a 99% ldopa extract. Its very stout.
In addition there are already bloods posted in the labs section with the user running 400mg tren.
For the record...the bloodwork posted was posted by a guy complaining the prolactrone wasnt working. I ensured him it was and that his issue was likely estro related.
He argued that he trusts his research chem site......if you look at the bloodwork his estro was WAY out of range high and Prolactin was mid-low in range.
Perhaps dont always blame the OTC just because its OTC. We did alot of testing on this product and the initial testers were using 700+mg tren or deca.
All testers are also well known members of this board so.....its not smoke and mirrors.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 11, 2013)

U know now that I think about it, very well could have bee estro related because when I got labs prolactin was good estro was high


----------



## kboy (Jul 11, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> U know now that I think about it, very well could have bee estro related because when I got labs prolactin was good estro was high



Is there a product offer for estro?


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Formeron and that has worked very well for me especially during pct


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 11, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> U gonna get labs? I like prolacterone but w tren and deca it didn't seem to b enough...



I will be running the prolactrone at 4 caps per day 2am and 2 pm as I'm usiing 700mg tren a per week !


----------



## pilip99 (Jul 13, 2013)

formeron was pretty damn strong, so look into it bro, and for severe cases it can be stacked with Erase, but only if its surely from high estro verified with bloodwork Black Stone Labs -


----------



## brundel (Jul 14, 2013)

kboy said:


> Is there a product offer for estro?



Formeron will work for estrogen.
your can find it at orbit or TGB


----------



## brundel (Jul 14, 2013)

kstar5 said:


> I will be running the prolactrone at 4 caps per day 2am and 2 pm as I'm usiing 700mg tren a per week !



We had anabolic5150 and Cad500 test the Prolactrone. Both used super high doses of tren, deca, or a combo. I think Cad was at 1000tren a.

They had no issues. Im sure there is a point where its not stout enough but for most its plenty.
Plus its not only side effect free it has tons of beneficial effects like:
improved mood
improved libido
improved sleep
an increase in HGH. In one study the average elevation was to 19.6. Ref range 0-3 so...pretty good.


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stay tuned will update once i recieve thr prolactrone cant wait always excited to try new things!


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 15, 2013)

19.6? That's almost as high as gh put me


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 15, 2013)

Big thanks to brundel and BLR just popped 2 prolactrone caps WAY TO EARLY TO MAKE STATEMENT ! Will report back tommorow for update!


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 16, 2013)

okay i dont know if this is placebo effect (mental) but after 1.5 days at running 2 caps am and 2 caps pm I'm noticing milder hot flashes from the tren ! Have not noticed anything funky going on with my nips yet stay posted ! Will update in 2 days !


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 19, 2013)

Today will be the 5th day in to my run with prolactrone . I'm running the prolactrone at 2 caps am with breakfast and 2 caps pm with a casein protein shake about an hour prior to bed. I'm a huge skeptic of supplement company's and the claims they make, but BLR is no bullshit! I get some pretty nasty sides from tren a as I run it pretty high but that's the price we pay sometimes. The last 2 nights I have been noticing less disturbance in my sleep! this is big positive in my eyes because the more the prolactrone builds up in me the stronger combative power against tren will make me a happy man. As far as my nips and gyno related flares from the tren I have noticed I look more tighter and less puffy. So far I'm happy with this product and will continue to log and update as I proceed with my current blast. Stay tuned will update in couple days


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Let me know how this stack works for you bro. I am considering a similar one with the replacement of test p for sustanol and deca. I think you should do well with this one for sure. I have seen some great results from these stacks. Good luck on your training goals and results and also hope you have a decent nutrition and diet program in place.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 22, 2013)

How is the stack coming along bro? Any increases in performance noticed yet? What about strength and endurance? How many days per week are you training? What about your diet and nutrition are you tracking your calories? My fitness pal is a great tool for this. Let me know! Good luck to you on meeting your goals.


----------



## brundel (Jul 22, 2013)

Stoked to hear the Prolactrone is working well!
This stuff saved me on my last tren cycle.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2013)

I've said this a lot.. prolactrone helps with night sweats and being aggravated all the time from 19 nors--especially tren! I had a horrible case of night sweats prepping for a contest, waking up with puddles of sweat all over, ruined a 2,000 bed and just felt tired all the time from not sleeping. This stuff literally-- in 2 nights-- stopped the sweats and aggravation immediately. I only take 2 caps a day, one in the morning and one before bed. The formeron is second to none as well. I tried to use some Adex again, but that shit makes me feel sick and weird, so back to formeron and I feel great. Brundel knows his shit and explains things well and I appreciate it!!!


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 24, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> How is the stack coming along bro? Any increases in performance noticed yet? What about strength and endurance? How many days per week are you training? What about your diet and nutrition are you tracking your calories? My fitness pal is a great tool for this. Let me know! Good luck to you on meeting your goals.


 The cycle is goin smooth! now that i have the prolactrone built up in my system for good solid 10 days at 2 am with breakfast and 2 caps pm with shake prior to bed aprox 1hr. IM was a little skeptical about prolactrone because we all know 3/4 off supps are garbage! BUT BLR PROLACTRONE IS THE REAL DEAL ! I WISH I HAD IT BEFORE I STARTED THE CYCLE THIS WAY THE AGGRESSION FROM THE TREN WOULD BE MILDER THE OTHER WEEK I PUT MY FIST THREW THE WALL DUE TO ME BRAKING BRAND NEW 50ml JUG OF MAST! IT HAS DEFINITE NOTICEABLE RESULTS IF YOU KNOW YOUR BODY AND ARE NOT A COMPLETE RETARD. ON TOP OF THE CALMING EFFECTS OF THE LDOPA IS AMAZING YOU STILL CAN BE AGRESSIVE IN THE GYM BUT THOSE TENSE MOEMNTS IF YOU HAVE WIFE/ GIRL WILL DEFF HELP AND ESPEACILAY IF YOU HAVE A JOB WHERE YOU DEAL WITH ASSHOLE PEOPLE ALL DAY! AND THE MOST AMAZING BENIFIT IM REAPING FROM THE PROLACTRONE IS MY SLEEPING CYCLE I CAN GET A SOLID 6 HRS OF SLEEP AND NOT GET UP I ALMOST MISS THE TRENSOMINIA DE TO THE FACT THAT I DUE AM CARDIO I HAVE TO GET SOME EXTRA EXPRESSO TO WAKE ME FROM MY DEEP SLEEP COMA LOL! IT ALSO HAS TREMENDOUSLY CUT MY NIGHT SWEATS DOWN TO NOTHING BUT A MOIST SHEET ! IT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE I PISSED THE BED ANYMORE LOL! BRUNDEL I FUCKING LOVE YOU BROTHER! THANK YOU FOR CHANGING THE WAY I WILL BE RUNNING ALL MY FUTURE CYCLES THAT WILL CONSIST OF TREN! BLR ARE NOW A REGULAR IN MY BOOK! NO MORE CABER SHIT MAKES ME SICK SOMETIMES AND IF THIS WORKS FOR ME AT 4 CAPS A DAY WHILE RUNNING 700MGS OF TREN ACE A WEEK ANYONE WHO RUNS A MILDER DOES I WOULD PUT MY MONEY ON IT THAT IT WILL WORK FOR YOU! BRUNDEL IS A FUCKING GENIUS AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ELSE HE HAS IN STORE FOR US EVEN IF YOUR A SKEPTIC LIKE I WAS TRY ONE BOTTLE IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE !WILL UPDATE IN A COUPLE DAYS GOING AWAY ON WORK


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok bro I'm looking forward to your update in a couple days. Can't wait to hear about your progress. Have you thought about stacking this stuff with Creatine? It could really improve your volume. Also you could try some BCAAs too. I think both of these would help you greatly.


----------



## brundel (Jul 24, 2013)

This is why I love logs lol......


----------



## kstar5 (Jul 29, 2013)

There is not much more to say other then prolactrone is the real deal guys my experience with black lion research ancillaries ! Has changed all my future decisions on how im going to run my future cycles prolactrone is just as good if not better  then caber because i do not get the sick feeling ! And it is less harmful and best of all it is legal and easy to buy and you know what your getting you dont have to risk or take a gamble im going to be stocking up on prolactrone and (formerone wich brundle was kind enough to let me try as well it make me mroe vascular dryier and horny as a motherfucker) blr product are the here to stay i can only talk so much about it ! Get if you want effective and correctly doesd ai go a pick up a bottle of prolactrone and formeron and try if for your self! I know i wont be using anything else now !!!


----------



## brundel (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks brother.
Nothing makes me more happy than honest reviews of our product.
I appreciate you running this log and giving your feedback. THis helps people make decisions.

Our goal is to give you guys viable alternatives to research products.


----------



## boltzfan (Aug 14, 2013)

Just received a bottle based on recommendation from 5150. Got some good aromasin for estro, but still have puffy nips, sensitive, and some secreation from rite nip. In your opinion Brund will this product reverse the gyno im having?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 14, 2013)

This wasn't enough for me either I had to add two or three things to get a better feel for everything. I think you should consider a few decent products to add to these and you will be good. What type of gains are you looking for?


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2013)

boltzfan said:


> Just received a bottle based on recommendation from 5150. Got some good aromasin for estro, but still have puffy nips, sensitive, and some secreation from rite nip. In your opinion Brund will this product reverse the gyno im having?



Its impossible for me to know whats causing the issue, however, I can tell you one thing for 100% certain.
Prolactrone will lower your prolactin levels. Are you still running tren or deca?

5150 was on of the original testers of Prolactrone so he knows if it works


----------



## stankyleg (Aug 27, 2013)

brundel said:


> an increase in HGH. In one study the average elevation was to 19.6. Ref range 0-3 so...pretty good.



Thats in the range of some injectable hgh.


----------

